# Sleeveless base layers and Jerseys?



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I am considering sleeveless base layers. Any feedback on the difference in feel from regular short sleeves? Anyone prefer them? If not, why?
I am nervous there might be a tightness in the around the shoulder to keep the layer in place that is not needed on regular sleeves.

I can't say I've ever notices a rider with a sleeveless Jersey, is that a road No No? I noticed this Assos sleeveless Jersey for $79 and thought that is a nice price.

https://www.coloradocyclist.com/assos-ns-superleggera-sleeveless-jersey

thanks for the feedback
cmn


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

I think warm weather sleeveless base layers work better with bibs as just as you stated, the shoulder area is tight and form fitting which provides a very comfortable foundation for bib straps. Mid-temp or cold weather stuff I use baselayers with sleeves. and yes, sleeveless jerseys are a no-no in my neck of the woods.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

I use a Assos sleeveless base layer in warmer temps, works wonders on those hotter days. Feels cooler and definitely more comfortable vs having bib straps directly against the skin. I'm actually going to grab a second set so I always have a clean dry one available, as I prefer to hand wash and hang dry my gear.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I've taken to use sleeveless jerseys over long sleve base layers. Great in Norwegian early sumer temperatures. Might be haram, but I'm way beyond religious adherence to Velominati rules and such.

A base layer is almost always better than putting the jersey and bib straps directly on the skin, agreed. The Assos Superleggera is great, on its own or over any base layer. Highly recommended.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Defeet make two great sleeveless base layers.

UnDLite Tank
Un D Shurt


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

You can find good ones here

Cycling Base Layers for Men | Wicking | Pactimo

The zero weight base is great in warmer temperatures. It wicks away moisture and is very comfortable.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I settled on this base layer.

Giordana Super Lightweight Polypropylene Knitted Sleeveless Base Layer | Competitive Cyclist

In the past our very Jay S. recommended a mesh base layer that was made of dryarn (I don't have the link handy). I report back on how I like it. 

thanks for the replies


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Is there anything that is effective in high humidity conditions? My summer rides(between Houston and the Gulf coast) start at around 7 with temps around 75 - 85 later going up to around 90 by the time I finish about 11. The problem is the humidity. The low dewpoint is around 70 but it's usually around 75 and humidity will go from 90%+ to around about 70 by 11. I've used the un d shirt tank some but it doesn't help at all. My Giordana Silverline jerseys seem a little cooler but jerseys are saturated within 20 minutes and stay that way for the ride. A base layer just adds another saturated layer so I usually go without. Any base layer that works under these conditions?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't think so, no. I'm faced with the same thing. Complete saturation after maybe an hour or so out there. Nothing to wipe the face with or anything with, everything is just completely soaked through. To me, base layers do not help. I wear a long sleeve white jersey that has a mesh front to it. I still end up soaking wet, no stopping it, but the mesh front keeps my temperature tolerable. Any baselayer would just impede that. I can't wear this type of jersey at 75 degrees or less, only when it's proper hot out, otherwise I freeze.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> I don't think so, no. I'm faced with the same thing. Complete saturation after maybe an hour or so out there. Nothing to wipe the face with or anything with, everything is just completely soaked through. To me, base layers do not help. I wear a long sleeve white jersey that has a mesh front to it. I still end up soaking wet, no stopping it, but the mesh front keeps my temperature tolerable. Any baselayer would just impede that. I can't wear this type of jersey at 75 degrees or less, only when it's proper hot out, otherwise I freeze.



I'm experimenting this summer with long-sleeve light-weight compression base layer tops for summer instead of sun sleeves. You can get them for $10-16 each off Amazon, so price is cheap. Already I've found that they do about as much good in the sun department as Sun Sleeves for less.

What I found last year was that sure sun sleeves keep an additional layer off where it isn't needed....but the Sun and its UV are strong enough even at off-peak hours (on longer rides) to blast through jersies and live a bib-strap tan line in the middle of my back. Anything that leaves a tan, yea I'd rather be pasty white than risk melanoma on my back due to something stupid like that.


Sure a paper thin layer that will also get soaked...but better more drippy than increased melanoma risk.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

I use a sleeveless baselayer almost year round, I hate the tighter feel of the sleeved tops. I do have a few long sleeve versions for the coldest days. If I don't have on a base layer the bib straps will rub my nipples right off, and I would prefer to keep them. 

I am currently using on rotation; Craft, Giordana, Assos, Defeet and Sockguy. The Craft and Assos are superior for the hottest days.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a couple of late 1990s Pearl Izumi sleeveless base layers as well as some store brand sleeveless base layers. I like the sleeveless in the summer, spring, and fall--I live in Louisiana so it's hot. 

In the "winter" I do use some short and long sleeve base layers. For those really cold days, I use a Craft wind barrier long sleeve base layer and long sleeve jersey instead of a jacket. 

As far as the sleeveless jersey thing. It comes down to your area. If you ride in a area with a traditional road community, then sleeveless jerseys are a no no most likely because of the no sleeveless jersey rule in racing. If your area has a lot of Tri people, then sleeveless jerseys are ok. A fair number of people in my area ride sleeveless in the summer as did folks in South Florida when I lived there. But that of course depends on the group you ride with.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

steelbikerider said:


> Is there anything that is effective in high humidity conditions?


In humid conditions, I don't think there is anything we can do to dry our jersey or base layer. I believe the only thing you can do it get the moisture away from your skin. Base layers like Under Armor touch your skin all over. So they don't work. they get wet and you feel it.

I believe the base layer has to have waffling, honey combing, netting, or whatever marketing term of choice. Basically, only part of the clothing is touching your skin and the rest is raised off your skin.

I have an Assos early winter base layer. I am amazed how wet it is every time I take it off. Jay S loves his netting because it keeps the wet jersey from sitting right on your skin.

LP3 Long Sleeve Cycling Base Layer in White Made in Italy by Outwet | eBay


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I love sleeveless baselayers but once it gets above 80 or so I'll just wear a jersey most of the time. Usually in MI the humidity is too high to really wick anything so it just builds up heat for me and doesn't feel as comfortable when I start zipping down the jersey to get some air on the chest.

I only wear sleeved jerseys when its colder. I don't like having the extra material around the arms/armpit region. Sleeveless jersey are ugly, IMO, and best left to triathletes and out of shape mtb'ers who love to get the guns out when the suns out (so they say).

I'm quite fond of the craft sportsware mesh baselayer. I liked the material of a castelli mesh base but the neck region was super tight and I had to modify it with scissors so it didn't feel uncomfortable when breathing heavy. The rapha merino mesh is on my want list but the price always turns me away.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Only ride sleeveless (not counting winter) and don't think the cut and feel is very different than a short sleeve version. Spring and fall I find it easier since they work better with arm warmers. With the short sleeve base layer, arm warmers and a s/s jersey I always feel it bunches up at the top of the arm, sleeveless avoids the problem. Winter is long sleeve Craft or Castelli Flanders, Spring-Fall is Endura wool sleeveless and summer is Castelli mesh sleeveless. In ultra hot weather you have the thin, light jerseys from Castelli/Rapha etc. with more mesh panels that can be worn with out the base layer.


----------

